

TEXTp saves YouTube bandwidth, money - psawaya
http://youtube-global.blogspot.com/2010/03/textp-saves-youtube-bandwidth-money.html

======
dryicerx
That's pretty awesome that the conversion and rendering of video to text is
actually done in client side within flash (initially I thought 'oh man, what a
rape it must be on their servers doing the conversions'). Well played Youtube,
well played.

relavant: aaxine and cacaxine (if you want to watch own movies at home in
ascii art, even stream them over a ssh terminal)

~~~
psawaya
Agreed. This is the first April Fool's Day "feature" on the web I've seen
that's actually a feature.

------
shin_lao
This reminds me of the libcaca library: <http://caca.zoy.org/wiki/libcaca>

------
aston
Looks like the fill characters spell out "LOL" a good chunk of the time [1].
Awesome.

[1]
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q_xVXQCrPxQ&feature=featu...](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q_xVXQCrPxQ&feature=featured&textp=fool)

------
xenophanes
TEXTp is awesome. i'm watching starcraft in it. i hope they leave it as an
option you can somehow access after april first.

------
Roridge
Good old Google, never let us down.

I actually want Google to acquire my company for this day alone.

------
CWIZO
I have the latest Chrome&Flash and it's not working for me.

